# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Tunnistusapua kaivataan

## TomaShot

Olisiko jollain tietoa, että mikä tämän kuvan bussin korina mahtaisi olla? Olisiko joku Van Hoolin malli?
http://tomashot.kuvat.fi/kuvat/KULKU...GAIA+MUSIC.JPG

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Korimerkki on Berkhof ja tätä tuplakerrosmallia kutsuttiin käsittääkseni Eclipse-nimellä.

----------


## TomaShot

Kiitos! Pikaisella googlauksella tuo Eclipse näyttäisi hyvinkin oikealta. Toinen kuvani, mihin koritiedot laitoin melko puhtaalla arvauksella on tämä: http://tomashot.kuvat.fi/kuvat/KULKU...AUDIO%20OY.JPG

Jos joku löytää oikaistavaa, niin tiedot otetaan kiitollisena vastaan.

----------

